# Vaya por Dios



## mza

Hola, quisiera si alguien me puede ayudar a traducir la frase "Vaya por Dios" a ingles, que realmente no he encontrado ninguna traduccion que me ayude


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hmm. Does it mean "For God's sake, just go"?


----------



## Bilma

I would simply say : Oh my God!


----------



## aleCcowaN

No será "vaya con Dios", porque "vaya por Dios" me suena a salir de cacería, y ¡vaya presa!


----------



## ericscot

Some English speakers actually use the phrase "Vaya _con_ Dios" in English to mean, literally, go with God.

I think "Vaya _por_ Dios" sounds more like "Go by God('s will/blessing)" or "Go for God." But I'm going to guess the intent is probably still "Go with God."


----------



## mza

Es "Vaya por Dios" tipica expresion espanola... como para quejarse despues de algo, algo como vaya por Dios, ahora tenemos que comer mas temprano de lo normal... pero es ese Vaya por Dios que no se como decirlo


----------



## AndREA22

De acuerdo con AlecCowan; la frase debe ser: *¡Vaya, por Dios!* un poquito diferente, una coma siempre lo cambia todo


----------



## frida-nc

> me suena a salir de cacería, y ¡vaya presa!


 "No me entero" como dicen en Sevilla, donde aprendí lo poco que sé

En todos los distintos países y regiones puede haber otros sentidos. Yo concuerdo con mza (porque mi experiencia con la frase es española). Expresaba frustración, decepción, e incredulidad. ¡Hay que ver! ¡Cómo puede ser! ¡Huy, huy, huy! !Vaya, por Dios!
  Yo siempre lo traducía "Good grief!"


----------



## Bilma

frida-nc said:
			
		

> "No me entero" como dicen en Sevilla, donde aprendí lo poco que sé
> 
> En todos los distintos países y regiones puede haber otros sentidos. Yo concuerdo con mza (porque mi experiencia con la frase es española). Expresaba frustración, decepción, e incredulidad. ¡Hay que ver! ¡Cómo puede ser! ¡Huy, huy, huy! !Vaya, por Dios!
> Yo siempre lo traducía "Good grief!"


 
I agree *Good grief* is better.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Ah! si es ¡Vaya, por Dios!, ¡Vaya por Dios que ahora sí la entiendo! (sin coma). Nosotros la usamos como "¡Vaya!¡Por Dios!" como una expresión de asombro seguida por una de conmiseración (incluso por nosotros mismos). No es pues ninguna expresión donde la primera parte y la segunda se subordinen. Estoy de acuerdo que Good grief! es equivalente a la segunda parte (como si fuera ¡Cielo Santo!), pero no sé de un equivalente encadenado en inglés ¿alguien sí?

¿Y como se diría en inglés "¡Vaya por Dios que ahora sí la entiendo!"?


----------



## ericscot

Ha! I was totally off. Because Dios is involved, you might hear "Good Lord!" in addition to "Good grief!"


----------



## aquagirl

for God's sake

or 

Come on!


----------



## luzportilla

my god lord? maybe


----------



## papuccito

When you say vaya por dios in spanish, you mean oh my god; it's an idiom spaniards use when something surprises someone, most of all, a disaster.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, I would go with *Good Lord!*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Totally wrong, then, with my first suggestion. Never mind, at least I moved it up the list to catch other people's attention. My latest offerings are:

Dear God!
Oh my God.

I'd use Good grief and Good Lord to express surprise.


----------



## ahsnunezbbk30sdsu

Hola mza,
You can also try, "Geez Louise!"
Definition is as follows:
A mild oath. Roughly equivalent to saying "Jesus Christ" as an oath, but less severe, and used so as not to get stricken down for blasphemy.

I think this is the context you're trying to use it in. Hope it helps.


----------



## Maruja14

AndREA22 said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con AlecCowan; la frase debe ser: *¡Vaya, por Dios!* un poquito diferente, una coma siempre lo cambia todo


 
Pues sí que lo cambia todo. Vamos, que pierde todo su sentido. Yo no sé ni cómo decirlo. Y lo digo a menudo, la verdad (pero sin coma).


----------



## lazarus1907

De Don Camilo José Cela:



> pues no crea usted, a lo mejor Goicoechea no anda muy lejos de todo esto, ¡*vaya por Dios* lo que hay que oír!,
> 
> usted perdone, la criatura nació muerta, ¡*vaya por Dios*!,
> 
> la tienda está cerrada, pues no señor no sé nada, ¡*vaya por Dios*!,
> 
> el mismo, al pobre le metieron dos tiros en la espalda, ¡*vaya por Dios*!,
> 
> no, no se metió en el cuartel de la Montaña, no lo mataron dentro, lo mataron fuera, estaba entre los asaltantes, ¡*vaya por Dios*!,...
> 
> _ San Camilo, 1936_
> 
> ¡*Vaya por Dios*!
> 
> _La Colmena_


 Gonzalo Torrente Ballester:


> -¡*Vaya por Dios*!
> 
> ¡Cómo me falláis todos, *vaya por Dios*!
> 
> _Los Gozos y las Sombras_


Benito Pérez Galdós:





> -*¡Vaya por Dios*!.
> - Luego *¡vaya por Dios*!,
> 
> Los Episodios Nacionales


 ¿Será porque todos son españoles?


----------



## frida-nc

> I'd use Good grief and Good Lord to express surprise.


I'd use "Good Lord" to express surprise, and "Good grief" to express resigned frustration.
Cada uno a su gusto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Don Camilo José Cela:
> Gonzalo Torrente Ballester
> Benito Pérez Galdós
> ¿Será porque todos son españoles?


Sí, y además, recientes en términos de la formación del idioma.

Yo recordé el único uso de "vaya por Dios" que conozco, que es una especie de "vaya (yo a jurar) por Dios", como cuando puse "¡Vaya por Dios que ahora sí la entiendo!", o sea, una afirmación de la propia certeza.

La citas literarias que acompañaste, me hacen pensar (reflexiono desde la distancia cultural) que allí en España es una expresión, diría, "multiuso", pues si tuviera que poner "cara" en cada una, serían -para las que tienen contexto - en este orden: condolencia /interrogación y extrañeza/asombro e impresión/indignación/ira y repudio. En esto entiendo el porqué cada angloparlante propone la suya propia como traducción. Yo mismo reemplazo en mi mente a fin de entenderas, en esas citas literarias, el "vaya por Dios" por expresiones alternativas que hacen intervenir a Dios.

En fin, anteayer discutía con unos amigos mientras les contaba lo que aprendía por estos foros, y me argumentaban un tanto absurdamente, que aquí se hablaba argentino y no español. Tratando de explicar lo poco que sé de lingüistica y ponersela a su alcance, les daba como ejemplo el que su perro podía reproducirse con una loba, pues aunque parecieran tan diferentes, genéticamente eran casi idénticos. Nuestros "castellanos" son así. Se basan en las mismas leyes, por eso son el mismo idioma. Pero hay un orgullo de raza también, que se concentra en ver las manchas o la talla, y no la fertilidad común.

Bueno, en este preciso momento el foro es "después de Greenwich", así que los temas pasarán a ser un poco más generales y el castellano un poco más del tipo "universal". Mañana, en los momentos en que sea "antes de Greenwich" la seguimos.

Saludos

Alec


----------



## angel666

I know this is an old thread but I have a feeling I won't be the only person looking at it this week! According to my Collins dictionary: "¡vaya por Dios! (con compasión) oh dear!; (con fastidio) oh blast!" So along the same lines as this thread really.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

El texto que pone MZA es correcto, esto dice el DRAE:
*vaya por Dios.*
*1. *loc. interj. U. para manifestar conformidad y paciencia al sufrir un contratiempo.
*2. *loc. interj. U. para expresar decepción y desagrado. _- No podemos ir al teatro: se ha suspendido la función. -¡Vaya por Dios!_

_Por no logro encontrar nada en inglés con el mismo sentido._

_Saludos_


----------



## angel666

¿Qué sentido tiene la frase en este contexto?

"Vamos, hombre, ya era hora de que aparecieras, vaya por Dios, ¿dónde andabas?"

Lo he traducido como "Hey! Come on, it's about time you showed up, oh blast! Where haye you been?" porque es lo que dice mi diccionario pero creo que la frase quiere expresar frustración. Por eso quizá sería mejor decir "for god's sake" ¿verdad?.

Gracias Angel666


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

angel666 said:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene la frase en este contexto?
> 
> "Vamos, hombre, ya era hora de que aparecieras, vaya por Dios, ¿dónde andabas?"
> 
> Lo he traducido como "Hey! Come on, it's about time you showed up, oh blast! Where haye you been?" porque es lo que dice mi diccionario pero creo que la frase quiere expresar frustración. Por eso quizá sería mejor decir "for god's sake" ¿verdad?.
> 
> Gracias Angel666


 
En esta frase se intuye que muestra conformidad con el hecho de que el hombre ya ha llegado.
Pero yo en esa frase diría ¡por fin! no ¡vaya por Dios!

Saludos


----------



## joyleen

...so, is the general consensus *against* "For God's sake!"?  That one seems OK to me and I would even add "For Pete's sake!" as an alternative...


----------



## angel666

Gracias . Yo no quiero discutir con Alonso Zamora Vicente sobre su elección de frase, sólo qué difícil es traducirla en ingles!! Todo este texto es una conversación telefónica por eso no sé si llegue el hombre o no. 

Gracias


----------



## angel666

"For God's sake!" was the only thing I could think of to express what I _think _is trying to be expressed in the context I mentioned. But I'm not sure it's correct because, as pacoaladroque said, it's hard to find an equivalent in English. I like "For Pete's sake!" as well, it sounds a little more informal which is exactly what the text I'm translating calls for . Angel666


----------



## 888999

No sé qué quiere decir "vaya por dios" en el contexto siguiente. Ayudeme por favor.
Unos padres acaban de encontrar su hijo depués de buscarlo por horas, pero han buscando también una amiga que estaba con su hijo. El padre le pregunta al hijo dónde está esta amiga, le dice que ella está comprando unos caramelos enfrente, pero el padre no la ve. Él dice:" Vaya por dios." 
¿Podría explicarme lo que "vaya por dios" quiere decir? ¿Y si este frase es comunamente usado, en qué situación se usa?
¡Gracias!


----------



## frida-nc

Hola 888999, bienvenido/a a los foros.
En el caso que describes, el padre lo dice porque aunque ha encontrado a una de las dos personas que buscaba, la otra ha desaparecido de nuevo.  Esto le causa frustración. Es el caso típico, ¿no? Puedes inventar otros.
"Good grief!" "For Pete's sake /  heaven's sake / God's sake!" 

Saludos.


----------



## 888999

¡Muchas gracias a todos! No esperada que tantos amigos me ayudaran con este frase. No ha solamente aprendido mucho de este mismo frase, pero también ya entiendo que es importante de saber el lugar donde se usa español para entenderlo porque la lengua española varia dependiendo de la región. Me parece hay muchísimo sobre este idioma que debo aprendir. ¡Qué alegre que puedo recibir tanta ayuda de los foros!
¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## flymite

frida-nc said:


> I'd use "Good Lord" to express surprise, and "Good grief" to express resigned frustration.
> Cada uno a su gusto.




Yes to the above. The term "por Dios" is an exclamation of surprise meaning "For God's Sake"..


----------

